# New From Switzerland



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

Switzerland is the shit 

Im Romanian and was home for the holidays but I need to return to college in the US on friday. We have no snow here ... it's been about 10 degrees C the whole time I was here (it snowed for like a day and then the next day it rained, very depressing cuz we had no snow accumulations) ... I didn't get to ride at all and I didn't have the time to go anywhere else around europe to board ... so I can't wait to get back and get some riding time.

Welcome to teh forums <3


----------



## SobeMike (Jan 13, 2010)

romaniaK said:


> Switzerland is the shit
> 
> Im Romanian and was home for the holidays but I need to return to college in the US on friday. We have no snow here ... it's been about 10 degrees C the whole time I was here (it snowed for like a day and then the next day it rained, very depressing cuz we had no snow accumulations) ... I didn't get to ride at all and I didn't have the time to go anywhere else around europe to board ... so I can't wait to get back and get some riding time.
> 
> Welcome to teh forums <3


Thanks! Yeah, it is still snowing now which is awesome. Unfortunately I'm going to the US for 10 days so by the time I get back this snow will be hard pack!!!!


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm going to Lauterbrunnen 21st jan I cant wait. It'll be my first proer boarding in two years. also my first time boarding in Switz


----------

